# Why can't I view the music discussion forums only when on my iphone?



## vilk (Oct 1, 2014)

For some reason I woke up one morning and when I go to view sso from my iphone, the music discussion section (and all its subforums) do not appear. I can see them if I follow a link or something, but I can't navigate to them.

What gives? Did I accidentally block them or something?


----------



## Xaios (Oct 2, 2014)

In the same header bar which says "Music Discussion" (and in fact in each section header), there's an invisible button that opens and collapses that section of the forum on the far right end of the bar. If you poke around it for a minute, you'll hit it.


----------

